# Different Styles/Chord Progressions for improvisation - Book recommendations?



## ValentinR

I've started learning the basics of Piano improvisation in different styles (Bach, Chopin..) and it seems to be quite useful to have some typical chord progressions at hand (eg for Bach, there are certain cadences and voice leading styles that can come in handy when improvising in four part-baroque style).
Does anybody know a good book / website that sums up some of the characteristics (say the most commonly used chord progressions in Chopins music etc.) that different composers have used to make their music sound the way it sounds? 
Looking forward to your answers!
Thanks, Valentin.


----------

